# accontentarsi di



## sweet_cate

come si può tradurre in buon inglese?

Il contesto è di tipo generico.

Qualcuno che si  accontenta di qualcosa.

Oppure, per esempio:

"Ti accontenti di una qualità di vita scadente perchè sei una persona pigra".

Grazie eventualmente, e arrivederci.


----------



## radiation woman

Maybe you could use "to make do with" e.g. "you make do with a poor quality of life because you're a lazy bones!"​


----------



## thrice

Una traduzione quasi diretto sarebbe accettabile.
"You are satisfied with a poor quality of life because you're lazy" 
oppurre 
"You are satisfied with a poor quality of life because you're a lazy person"


----------



## mercedesm

hello. I'm quite interested in this topic... Besided "to make do with" are there any other options in english to express "accontentarsi" ??
thank you very much, mercedes


----------



## You little ripper!

mercedesm said:
			
		

> hello. I'm quite interested in this topic... Besided "to make do with" are there any other options in english to express "accontentarsi" ??
> thank you very much, mercedes


 You can say _to be satisfied with, to be pleased with,  to be content with._  These don't really fit the context of Sweet Cate's sentence.


----------



## carrickp

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> You can say _to be satisfied with, to be pleased with,  to be content with._  These don't really fit the context of Sweet Cate's sentence.



You'd also hear "settle for" frequently in AE -- "You'd settle for a live of poverty because you are so lazy."


----------



## sweet_cate

Mi sembra di capire che non esista una corrispondenza precisa, allora.

Eventualmente posso usare "*satisfied with, content with, pleased with"*

come suggerisce Charles, quindi? 

Tipo..

_*You are content with your sort of job cause you do not want to be managed by anyone else.*_

che ne dite? 

(pleased and satisfied mi sembra che contengano un senso di benessere o di apprezzamento che nella parola accontentarsi io non ci vedo molto.. ma magari "soddisfatto" e "piacevole" per gli inglesi non ha questo tipo di connotazione così "carico" di senso buono??)


----------



## You little ripper!

SC, I said in Post 5 that my suggestions didn't really fit the context of your sentence. I think Radiation Woman's and Carrickp's suggestions fit best in that context.


----------



## radiation woman

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> SC, I said in Post 5 that my suggestions didn't really fit the context of you sentence. I think Radiation Woman's and Carrickp's suggestions fit best in that context.


 
Thanks Charles  ​


----------



## sweet_cate

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> SC, I said in Post 5 that my suggestions didn't really fit the context of you sentence. I think Radiation Woman's and Carrickp's suggestions fit best in that context.


 
Il fatto è che...
ciò che hai proposto tu mi sembra più facile da imparare, perchè è molto più vicino alla mia lingua

Ciò che ha proposto rw molto meno.

Non riesco a capire come si fa  ad usare

"to make do with"

Non mi viene per niente naturale.

Ci proverò cmq. 

grazie anche a te, arrivederci.


----------



## sweet_cate

radiation woman said:
			
		

> Thanks Charles
> 
> ​


 
Scusa.. potresti farmi un esempio con la frase che hai suggerito tu?

Non so proprio come usarla, è completamente nuova per me..

_You make do with your life style because you do not want to rush for anything.._ 

andrebbe bene così eventualmente?


----------



## ElaineG

> *You are content with your sort of job because you do not want to be managed by anyone else.*
> 
> che ne dite?
> 
> (pleased and satisfied mi sembra che contengano un senso di benessere o di apprezzamento che nella parola accontentarsi io non ci vedo molto.. ma magari "soddisfatto" e "piacevole" per gli inglesi non ha questo tipo di connotazione così "carico" di senso buono??)


 
*sweet cate*, I agree with you, (and I think you could use "to be content with" in the original phrase). "To be content" is certainly less postive than "to be pleased." (If my boyfriend told me he was "content" with the dinner I made for him, he might not get another one cooked for him any time soon.)

"Satisfied" depends on context -- A grade (voto) of "satisfactory" is not very positive, but "I'm completely satisfied with my life," suggests you wouldn't change anything (and might in fact be quite "pleased" with yourself).


----------



## sweet_cate

ElaineG said:
			
		

> *sweet cate*, I agree with you, (and I think you could use "to be content with" in the original phrase). "To be content" is certainly less postive than "to be pleased." (If my boyfriend told me he was "content" with the dinner I made for him, he might not get another one cooked for him any time soon.)
> 
> "Satisfied" depends on context -- A grade (voto) of "satisfactory" is not very positive, but "I'm completely satisfied with my life," suggests you wouldn't change anything (and might in fact be quite "pleased" with yourself).


 
Tutto molto chiaro, grazie di nuovo.  



> (If my boyfriend told me he was "content" with the dinner I made for him, he might not get another one cooked for him any time soon.)


 
I agree.


----------



## misskelly

Hello,
ho letto il post che ha a che fare con "accontentare o accontentersi" ma non ho trovato la mia risposta, come si traduce questa frase?
"Se ti accontenti, ..." praticamente c'è qualcosa in palio, come dire "se ti va bene così,..." - "Se ti è sufficiente, ..."


----------



## fabry2811

If you are satisfied/pleased


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Potresti postare l'intera frase?

Simona


----------



## housecameron

_If that's enough for you ??_
Ma non ho capito quel "praticamente c'è qualcosa in palio"


----------



## misskelly

Per esempio:
Se ti accontenti, ci vediamo una volta o due al mese, se no fà niente...addio.


----------



## nicotripo

Ciao,
a me viene _to be enough for you..._anche se per come l'hai messa, non penso che si accontenterà 

Hope it helps!


----------



## maxim79

I'm talking to the boss to get a pay raise,
I ask for 100 pounds more and he replies saying "i can give you 80"

To say "ok,mi accontentero' " can i use "ok,i'll be content\pleased..." or there's another way to say?


----------



## la italianilla

Io conosco solo:

_Accontentarsi  -> to be satisfied with, to content o.s. with_

Attendi il parere di qualche nativo  Ciao!


----------



## Leo57

maxim79 said:


> I'm talking to the boss to get a pay raise,
> I ask for 100 pounds more and he replies saying "i can give you 80"
> 
> To say "ok, mi accontentero' " can I use "ok, I'll be content\pleased..." or *is* *there* another way to say *it*?  When it is a _question_ you cannot use "there's"
> There's another way to say it. = a statement
> Is there another way to say it? = a question


 
You _*can*_ say:     I'm satisfied with your offer.
or you can say:  I'm pleased/happy to accept your offer of ........

Ciao
Leo


----------



## underhouse

Dal momento che "Satisfied" e "happy" indicano qualcosa di più di "accontentarsi", forse si potrebbe riformulare la frase così:

"Me li farò bastare/andare bene."

Non so come si potrebbe dire...


----------



## Aidone

I guess I'll take it.
I'll have to be satisfied with that. (But I'm not really happy with it.)
I'll accept that.
It will have to do.
OK, if that's the best you can do.
How about 85?


----------



## You little ripper!

Aidone said:


> How about 85?


Now you really are pushing it!!! 

You could also say:
_*I guess I'll have to make do. *_


----------



## baldpate

Another possibility ...
*I can live with that.*


----------



## bise

Sorry if I re-try this post. I am not totally sure to have clearly understood the difference between content and satisfied, I guess it really depends on the context

I have this sentence:

"Un'attitudine metalinguistica che non si accontenta di decostruire il linguaggio dell'arte, ma che mira ad indagare la stessa cornice culturale, sociale, politica ed economica della produzione e ricezione dell'arte"

My try: "A metalinguistic attitude that is not content with deconstructing the language of art, but aims at investigating the cultural, social,political and economic framework of art's production and reception" 

but actually I am not sure if "content with" fits here, or if "is satisfied" would be better.
Thank you for your help!!


----------



## misskelly

Da Italiana, capisco bene la frase che hai proposto e se dovessi tradurla in inglese magari farei come te, una traduzione passo passo letterale... e userei meglio "fulfilled" piuttosto che content. To content significa "accettazione di una situazione", ed è un po' diverso da satisfied = soddisfatto. 
Resta da vedere se gli anglofoni capirebbero il significato della traduzione così sviluppata, perché come sai hanno una cultura e un modo di esprimersi differente.
Tendiamo spesso a far le traduzioni agrappati saldamente alla nostra cultura, senza preoccuparci di fraintendimenti e "miscomprensioni".

Prova: "A metalinguistic inclination that is not fulfilled with deconstructing the language of art, but aims to probe the very cultural, social, political and economic framework about production and reception of art."
Lascio reception perché non conosco bene tutto il contesto, non so se intendi "ricezione" dal punto di vista "televisivo" o "percettivo"... e non sono convinta di "deconstructing". 

Spero di averti aiutato un pochino.


----------



## bise

Ciao MissKelly,
ti ringrazio molto per l'aiuto! Quindi "fulfilled", nel mio caso... Mi sembra un suggerimento molto convincente, in effetti! Grazie.
"Ricezione" è inteso in senso molto generico, come sinonimo di "fruizione"... ma temo dovrei aprire un altro thread (-:


----------



## bise

I am not sure if I got it right (I always have doubt about this construction)...
I make an example: "Dobbiamo accontentarci di un pasto frugale" "We must be satisfied/satisfy ourselves/be content with a frugal meal"

What would be the best translation?


----------



## giovannino

I'd say: _we'll have to make do with a frugal meal._


----------



## GavinW

giovannino said:


> I'd say: _we'll have to make do with a frugal meal._



That's what I'd say, too.


----------



## bise

Ok, grazie mille!  Non so perchè ma questa costruzione proprio non mi entra in testa!


----------



## GavinW

bise said:


> Ok, grazie mille!  Non so perchè ma questa costruzione proprio non mi entra in testa!



That's because it's highly context-dependent. The exact translation depends on small differences in the connotations that are involved in each situation (relative happiness, the degree of reluctance etc). It's a "slippery" one.


----------



## Teerex51

In many cases you can also use: _to settle for.
The place was out of champagne, so we settled for beer. _


----------



## GavinW

Teerex51 said:


> In many cases you can also use: _to settle for.
> The place was out of champagne, so we settled for beer. _



Brilliant! And not mentioned anywhere in the previous thread (as far as I can see).


----------



## Teerex51

GavinW said:


> Brilliant! And not mentioned anywhere in the previous thread (as far as I can see).


Thanks Gavin.   And I did check the old thread: for some reason this option was never mentioned (but it's what I thought of first...)

Edit: wrong  Post #6. Carrickp from AR came up with this option 6 years ago...


----------



## Aryetti

Riprendo questo vecchio thread e in particolare i post #14 e #18 di misskelly perchè anche a me fatica ad entrare in testa questo _to make do with_. 
In particolare: nel caso in cui una richiesta non venga accontentata (e sappiamo per certo che non è sufficiente ma non c'è modo di ottenere altro oltre a quel minimo che è stato concesso), come dovrei tradurre "accontentati di questo"? Make do with this? 
Esempio, i 100 pounds di aumento saranno solo 80 perchè non si può tirare la corda: "Accontentati di questi." - Make do with this 
Esempio, scambio di foto via web tra persone che non si conoscono ancora bene: hai visto il mio viso, "accontentati" - This is my face, content of that. 

Non mi convincono molto


----------

